# New Benchmark for Assos Jacket Price



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks nice but I'm pretty sure it's not going to be a big volume seller - check out the new Assos Equip RS Winter Jacket 2021. Of course I would love to have one but a trainer will work ok for me in severe weather too.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Anybody paying that much is simply a Sillysaurus Rex.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Ah Asshoe ... I recall the $600 winter body suit. Who buys that stuff?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

People pay the same amount for alpine skiing jackets. There's a market. Luckily the Assos Mille GT Winter Jacket is quite snug, rather nice and 2/5 of the price of this Equipe RS Winter Jacket. Still would have liked one though.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Srode said:


> Looks nice but I'm pretty sure it's not going to be a big volume seller - check out the new Assos Equip RS Winter Jacket 2021. Of course I would love to have one but a trainer will work ok for me in severe weather too.


I have bought several bikes for less money


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

DaveG said:


> I have bought several bikes for less money


We get it; you’re cheap. Lol.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

$630? Yeah, you can spend that kind of money on downhill or alpine ski touring jackets all day long, although that is about the ceiling on prices and I would bet $300-$400 is more the norm.

If you keep your gear for a long time it gets easier to justify. My $350 ski jacket cost me $50/year so far (including the replacement I was sent under warranty when the pocket blew out of the original).


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My guess is that Assos wants to be the ceiling for pricing of cycling jackets. They have a quite nice one (Mille GT Winter Jacket) at less than half the price too.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

kbwh said:


> My guess is that Assos wants to be the ceiling for pricing of cycling jackets. They have a quite nice one (Mille GT Winter Jacket) at less than half the price too.


If they are going for prestige pricing, then mission accomplished. I am not down on Assos, I have two pairs of bibs (from the discount store) but unless it can pedal for me, no jacket is worth $600


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

N/a...


----------

